# Trouble getting off the ground and into the saddle



## horseNpony (Sep 27, 2013)

I find it quite difficult to mount from the ground, i get about halfway then I just cant pull myself up. Any tips on how to mount from the ground?


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

You need to be physically strong and flexible and put in the right amount of spring at the right time. If you are struggling then there is no shame in using a mounting block as it is better for the horse and your saddle. I will use a slight bank of put the horse down hill of me as I sometimes lack the bounce to leap lightly on to me 16hh TB (but I'm 5'3 and 48 and a bit creaky)


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Do you bounce a few times before you try to get up? Other than that, practice practice practice to build up your leg muscles. You could practice using a sturdy chair instead of the horse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horseNpony (Sep 27, 2013)

I do bounce a few times, I get it after two or three tries, but i feel bad for the poor horse having to put up with me. I do sometimes use a mounting block, but mounting from the ground is a skill I would like to learn, I dont always have the luxury of a mounting block nearby.


----------



## TXhorseman (May 29, 2014)

I advise using a mounting block whenever possible for the sake of the horse. We generally tend to mount from the same side, so we are constantly putting rotational toque on the horse's spine in the same direction when mounting.

If no mounting block is available, there are other ways to raise your height in relation to the horse before mounting. Look for a rock or a stump. Place the horse is a small ditch or even on the downhill side of an incline. I even heard one man talk of cowboys out in the middle of nowhere kicking dirt together to construct a "mounting block" to help in getting on their horse.

However, it is good to also learn to mount from the ground. A couple of methods can prove effective.

One is to face the rear of the horse, turn the stirrup backwards of the way you will be riding and place one foot in this stirrup. The, "throw" your other leg up and over the horse much like high jumpers used to do before the "back down" method of jumping became popular.

A more common method is to face the horse -- or face slightly forward -- with the stirrup facing in the normal riding position. Put your foot into the stirrup only up to the ball of the foot. Bounce several times on the other foot to gain momentum before rising. You should be standing as close to the horse as possible and keep your body as close as possible as you rise. I find it best to have the front hand on the horse's withers rather than on the saddle so you are less likely to depend on pulling on the saddle to lift your body with you arms.


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

Pilates is an excellent form of exercise I find very complementary to horse riding. Three months of that and I reckon you'll get on any size horse from the ground; and lots of other things in life become much easier. It improves flexibility and builds your core muscles and that's also super for preventing or addressing back injuries.

It's important to push off with your on-the-ground foot and have momentum, rather than try to heave yourself up with the leg that's in the stirrup. It's a bouncy sort of push and that way you'll spring up quickly, without putting too much weight in the stirrup.

Anyone tried this? ;-)


----------



## horseNpony (Sep 27, 2013)

I actually used to do Pilates for at least 6 months, but had to stop for several reasons. Usually I mount in the arena so no higher or lower areas, if I mount outside the arena ill use a mounting block. I think I just need to work on my lower body strength. I find that if i get to standing in the stirrup im fine to mount, its just getting to that position. I find that i move my leg a lot, like if i try to go up my stirrup will move to the side making it even harder to get up, so i have to try again.


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

That's strange, a moving stirrup! Which way are you facing when you mount a horse - towards the front, towards the rear, or side-on?


----------



## horseNpony (Sep 27, 2013)

Usually facing the rear, when I jump up ill move to face the side, in that process I'll normally have my leg and stirrup all over the place.


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

horseNpony said:


> Usually facing the rear, when I jump up ill move to face the side, in that process I'll normally have my leg and stirrup all over the place.


Start facing the saddle, with your toe in the stirrup already pointing forward where it should be.

Grab hold of a big handful of mane, or breastplate, or both with your left hand.

Bend your right knee and bounce on it one, two, then on three push yourself up off the ground. Continue the momentum by pulling up with your left hand and swing your right leg over.

Gently  sit down.

Practise on a short horse to get the technique down pat before attempting on a tall horse.

Oh, and remember that you can always lower the stirrup! My mountain-sized horse requires me to lower my stirrup by 4 holes to get up. Then when you are in the saddle, just adjust back to the right length.


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

I saw a photo once of this 44-gallon drum on a metal stand with a saddle on it that a European riding school used for the practicing of mounting technique! Safe for riders and horses until the technique is developed. Not a bad idea when you think about it. I've never seen it anywhere else, but there must be a few like that around!


----------



## horseNpony (Sep 27, 2013)

I know at my riding school they have a barrel thats used for vaulting. The horse I ride is only 15.3hh max and I struggle to get on him more than I do on a 16.2hh horse, odd. I think I just need a lot more practise, and probably a better technique too.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

How about this way?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aBSPQSkQgD4


----------



## SaskGal (Apr 18, 2012)

I can do that ^ very easily, u just have make sure to start in the front part of the neck. The reason is because your elbow needs to be able to hook around the neck.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equinesnfelines (Feb 1, 2014)

pilates is my best friend as i age!!! went from 14h short gal to 15.2 tall boy and found out i still had "spring" left to me--i credit the yoga and pilates! agree with not putting extra pull on saddle--can still hear "rein and mane!" loaned an older saddle out that came back without its older back saddle strings--guess they were seen as climbing ropes!!!


----------



## SpazzyGirl (Nov 23, 2013)

I used to be the same way i five foot tall and Buddy stands close around 15.3-16.2 and i can now grab his mane and jump easily getting on him bareback. But let me tell you it took a lot of practice i tried to watch other people do it and i tried and it never worked, you have to find your own way to get on. Physical strength and balance is all important, but i believe the more you work on getting yourself on your horse bareback the easier it will be to mount with a saddle. But if you try bareback you have to find your own way to get up on your horse.


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

The other alternative:


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Think of how hard that is on your horses back. I would use a mounting block. It may save you lots of money in vet and chiro bills for your horse


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

If you are nimble and up quickly, bareback or saddled, then there is no reason there should be a lot of stress on your horse's spine. The horse shouldn't really be moved or swayed in the process, but unfortunately this is often seen, including in some of the videos on this thread. By all means use a mounting block if that's the case. Always useful to know how to get on off the ground - or you may walk home next to your horse if you fall.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

^It doesn't sound like OP is doing this "nimbly and quickly" though xD

Mounting from the ground will always be harder on a horse than from a mounting block. Definitely use the block when you can....

Though, I'm totally digging Sue's "alternative" xD!!


----------

